# NHOS Piping Rock display



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)

Glen Decker from Piping Rock had some great plants on display:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2016)

They are all great except the bulldogs yuck!!!! Lol.. all bulldogs / complexes are a total abomination!!! Imo hahaha


----------



## JAB (Feb 15, 2016)

Though I too am not a bulldog fan they all look sharp as to be expected from Piping Rock.


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree all the plants are in great health, and look to be good quality, I just hate complexes aaarrrkkktthhhgggeeewww!!!!!! That memoria larry hauer is one of the best I've ever seen!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

Glen always has great plants!


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful display, but I can do without complex Paphs.
as well.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2016)

troy said:


> I agree all the plants are in great health, and look to be good quality, I just hate complexes aaarrrkkktthhhgggeeewww!!!!!!



LOL :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

Sound of the brain melting!


----------

